
Proprietary licences both frustrating and pushing move to PostgreSQL - buovjaga
https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/node/154819
======
trollied
Amusing that they talk about Oracle 9.3 in the article. Oracle 9.3 has never
existed. There was 9i (9.0.x) and 9i Release 2 (9.1.x).

